# Bob sikes north or south



## DANYANI (Aug 3, 2018)

I was trying to get some info about the pier on either side, i.e., do you have to pay? Where do you park? Ect... Any info would help thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

No, you do not need to pay anything to fish either side. I only fish the north side. Park in the long lot on the west side of the bridge, right next to the seawall. It is right before you get onto the bridge, you can't miss it.


----------

